# SELF MADE CHINESE STYLE SLINGSHOT



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yesterday I made a jig like danny showed us how to set up and today I wrapped some 5/16 rod around and around it and ended up with a new slingshot! It was much harder to do than I thought it would be, but I did pick up a few ideas about how to do it easier the next time. So...drum roll please...here it is!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW!!! That looks great Smitty. JT


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Very good! If you would have posted it as a model you just purchased from Dankung, I would have believed you 100%. How does it shoot?

Jörg


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't shot it yet, I didn't get it finished until after dark. I'll get outside Sunday and try it out.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

some blisters gone into making that! 10/10


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

great slingshot how long did it take to make looks great aswel


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice, Smitty! Even, symmetrical bends..these are hard to make.
Now the Americans copy the Chinese, what happens with the world


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

AWESOME WORK Smitty!!! Now you are a "wire bender" too. Glasshopper much impressed by de Smit man!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Melchior said:


> Now the Americans copy the Chinese, what happens with the world


LOL! Best quote of the new year so far.
















Looks great, smitty! Was this a cold bend or did you use a torch?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments fellers...Glasshoppa happy to share rare success with teechas from forums!
I built the jig from a large piece of 1/4 inch thick angle iron so I could clamp it in a vice to bend the rod. I drilled holes for bolt heads for each Bend I had to make after a lot of measuring and laying out. Attached bolts just by slipping bolts into holes and tightening up a nut on the back side. Then used a propane torch with mapp gas to heat the rod as I worked my way roundy-roundy.
After finishing, I came away from the project with a lot more respect for the awesome skill that Dankung shows in their bent steel shooters.


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

good one smitty i couldn't tell it from the authentic thing







nice work


----------



## daniel (Jan 4, 2010)

nice slingshot
how does it shoot?


----------

